# Green puffer fish and bettas?



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was wondering if the small freshwater green pufferfish (that walmart has) are compatible with bettas? I cant find any info on them, all i keep getting is info on marine blofish :-?


Im looking for something for a 20 gallon with 7 bettas


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

This says that they need brackish water.

http://www.squidoo.com/greenspottedpufferfish

Some sites say they are vicious too, even to bigger fish.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard they're usually quite aggressive with other fish and can be fin nippers too. that and they do need salt since they're sold as freshwater just to get the off the shelves. they live longer and better with salt and need to be weened off of it after you buy them since most Walmarts have a betta cup with salt sitting in with them constantly.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

They definitely need salt. I worked at Walmart and our Puffers would be sick after only 3 days. Their bellies will turn black. The reason being was we could not keep the amount of salt they needed in their tank due to the entire tank having the same water circulation. We were always mad that the fish guy kept bringing them.


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Puffer and Bettas*

The very best place to learn about puffers is thepufferforum. I'm assuming you're talking about the green spotted puffer? They have to have a minimum of 30gal. They're very dirty fish and have to eat sea food to keep their beak "teeth" trimmed since they continue to grow like that of a rabbit. I had to sedate and trim my puffers beak one time. Talk about being nervous. And they're vicious little buggers. I had one for 5yrs and he always lived alone. And they have to be in ocean salt. Don't let the pet store tell you anything different. They'll tell you anything to make that sell. Also do a net search on "pufferpunk." She's a world of information.

Beth 




Tikibirds said:


> I was wondering if the small freshwater green pufferfish (that walmart has) are compatible with bettas? I cant find any info on them, all i keep getting is info on marine blofish :-?
> 
> 
> Im looking for something for a 20 gallon with 7 bettas


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I guess they are out of the question. I have heard that its almost impossible to keep salt water tanks up here because its a very dry enviroment. I have to add extra water to my tanks every 1-2 days due to the amount that evaporates. 

maybe some catfish instead?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

the only puffer i know of that is fully fresh water is a Pea Puffer... But even those are terrible nippers, and would not be good in a betta tank. lol


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Betta & Puffers*

Oh very true. I had a couple of those little buggers. They are absolutely adorable and as mean as can be.  I've read some horror stories about people putting them community tanks.:-( They're like tiny hellicopters. They go forward, backward, straight up and straight down. They'll hide in a small little space and attack the other fish as they swim by. My little guys were always arguing. I kept them only with eachother. It reminds me of a Betta sorority but with hard chompers that crush. 

The South American Puffer or SAP as they're usually called are also fresh water. I was encouraged to get those when I first started out because of their gentle nature. I "THINK" they're good community fish. But the biggie for me was the pretty much inevitable job of having to trim their beaks no matter how hard you tried to keep them filed down with hard foods like clams etc.

I couldn't stand it. After I answered the initial post I went and read posts from my puffer buddies for about an hour. I went to my fish store and came home with 2 Figure 8 puffers. :-D My 2 betta girls are in seperate containers. Not sure if I'll try a small soriority in the 10 gal or just keep the 2 seperate.

My puffers are about 1.5" and they're adorable. It was wonderful getting the hydrometer back out and mixing ocean salt and getting them all acclimated to my tank. They look like 2 little bumblebees gliding along.:-D

Best Wishes, Beth :-D





Gizmothefreaky said:


> the only puffer i know of that is fully fresh water is a Pea Puffer... But even those are terrible nippers, and would not be good in a betta tank. lol


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Bettas & Puffers*

I have to replace water about once a week and in a salt water tank you top off with fresh water to head off salt creep.

Seems like a lot of people on here like to put their bettas with cory cats. 
I LOVE cories. Their behavior is too cute! Do a search on the forum if you haven't already. Or, start a new thread with bettas and cories in the title. I know people will chime in and give you some good advice. 

Take Care, Beth 




Tikibirds said:


> Thanks guys. I guess they are out of the question. I have heard that its almost impossible to keep salt water tanks up here because its a very dry enviroment. I have to add extra water to my tanks every 1-2 days due to the amount that evaporates.
> 
> maybe some catfish instead?


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

i know you already had your question answered, im just seconding what the others said... i had one of the figure 8 puffers and they can be REALLY aggressive- and actually the figure 8's are less aggressive than the other kinds. his aggression is the reason i got him- he was bought for a large community tank and he was taking chunks out of all the other fish in the tank- some much larger than him. he was super cute so of course i brought him home. he had a 15 gal to himself for awhile but eventually i added him to my oscar tank and they were tough enough to ward him off. i had several snails in the tank that disappeared and with a little research i found they have a extremely strong bite with hard teeth and need to eat snails to control their tooth growth. depending on the breed, they require varying amounts of salt- some completely fresh, some need brackish. i do think they are extremely cute though.... id love to have another


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Betta & Puffers*

Do you still have the F8 with the Oscar? The F8 really needs low brackish. He will be more susceptible to disease and won't live as long in fresh water. At least this is what the experts have found to be true.

I have 2 F8s in a 30gal. They're young and pretty much stay together all the time. They're adorable.






ALS1104 said:


> i know you already had your question answered, im just seconding what the others said... i had one of the figure 8 puffers and they can be REALLY aggressive- and actually the figure 8's are less aggressive than the other kinds. his aggression is the reason i got him- he was bought for a large community tank and he was taking chunks out of all the other fish in the tank- some much larger than him. he was super cute so of course i brought him home. he had a 15 gal to himself for awhile but eventually i added him to my oscar tank and they were tough enough to ward him off. i had several snails in the tank that disappeared and with a little research i found they have a extremely strong bite with hard teeth and need to eat snails to control their tooth growth. depending on the breed, they require varying amounts of salt- some completely fresh, some need brackish. i do think they are extremely cute though.... id love to have another


----------

